# Logfile Dateirechte



## Damian (23. Dez. 2007)

Ich habe beim durchgehen der Benutzeraccounts via PHP/FTP festgestellt, dass die Logfiles die Owner "webXX_adminusername" haben und somit über FTP UND PHP modifizierbar, bzw. löschbar sind.
Wieso ist dies so?
Eigentlich werden die Logfiles doch vom Webserver geschrieben, also in dem Fall ja www-data.
Meiner Meinung nach sind Logfiles wichtige Daten und sollten weder für webXX_adminusername einsehbar noch editierbar sein.
Liegt das vielleicht an meiner Konfiguration oder ist das bei ISPConfig generell so?

Wie kann ich die Sicherheit meiner Logfiles erhöhen?

Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Till (23. Dez. 2007)

Warum sllte der Administrator die Logfiles seines eigenen Webspace nicht ändern dürfen? Die Logs sind zu dieem Zeitpubkt bereits ausgwertet, es handelt sich nur um eine Referenz für den Eigentümer des Webspace. Um z.B. Speicherplatz freigeben zu können, der von den Logs belegt wird, muss er sie löschen können.



> Wie kann ich die Sicherheit meiner Logfiles erhöhen?


Es geht dabei nicht um Deine Logfiles, zumindest nicht wenn es Dein Server ist. Deine Logfiles als Eigentümer des Servers liegen unter /var/www/ und können  nicht von Deinen Kunden geändert werden.


----------



## Damian (23. Dez. 2007)

Also wenn es sich um eine Referenz der Logfiles handelt, wo finde ich dann die Originallogfiles?

Also angenommen web10_root (Administrator für web10) hat unter /var/www/web10/log den symlink web.log, der auf den unterordner /var/www/web10/log/{JAHR}/{MONAT}/web.log zeigt.
Da beides dem User web10_root gehört, kann er drauf schreiben, löschen, bearbeiten... Sogar über PHP?!

Und ich als Serveradministrator möchte aber gerne die Logfiles von web10 in Sicherheit verwahren, um später z.B. Rückschlüsse auf einen eventuellen Angriff speziell auf den Webspace von web10 ziehen zu können.

Folgende Konfiguration habe ich bei ISPConfig:
* SuPHP (PHP über CGI mit User web10_root in dem Fall [Wrapperscript benutzt])
* mod_php deaktiviert

Und meine Frage war:
Schreibt Apache die Logfiles mit dem User www-data?
Wenn dem so ist, warum stehen die Logfiles dann unter dem User web10_root (in meinem Fall)?

Vielen Dank schonmal  Finde den Support echt super


----------



## Till (23. Dez. 2007)

Schau bitte mal in die Unterverzeichnisse von /var/www, da liegen die Logfiles für den System Administrator. Apache schreibt nicht die Logfiles in die Userverzeichnisse, das macht ein script von ISPConfig einmal pro Nacht. Mit SuPHP oder mod_php hat das Ganze nichts zu tun.


----------



## Damian (23. Dez. 2007)

Also in den Unterverzeichnissen von /var/www habe ich nichts gefunden, aber ich bin im Forum auf einen älteren Post von dir gestoßen:
Die Logfiles, die einmal am Tag durch ein Script gesplittet werden: /var/log/httpd/

Aber in /var/www habe ich beim besten willen keine Logs gefunden, außer die in den Unterverzeichnissen der Web's, die ja die Rechte von webXX haben und per PHP löschbar/editierbar sind.


Nebenbei: Wo finde ich denn ein kleinen Linkbanner von ISPConfig?
Ich würds gern in ein paar Websites von mir einbauen


----------



## Till (24. Dez. 2007)

Sorry, ich meinte /var/log 

Wir haben noch keinen Linkbanner für ISPConfig, ich kann aber demnächst mal einen erstellen.


----------

